# IT Operations manager salary



## AM (May 29, 2013)

I have tried my best to Google this info but need your help here. What is the right salary for an it operations manager in Singapore


----------



## ani_india (Aug 28, 2012)

Designations hardly tell anything. Give your education, experience and organization background then only one can provide any answer.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Google Singapore salary surveys. There are several of them regularly published by headhunters and consultancy companies and they are not difficult to find.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

AM said:


> I have tried my best to Google this info but need your help here. What is the right salary for an it operations manager in Singapore


A local company may offer 6k pm, MNC 12k upwards ... and the number of staff under you etc can skew the numbers.

For example...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

oh ok. Thank you for the info. I will negotiate accordingly


----------

